
The bizarre story of a man who tried to murder a 600-year-old tree - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/30/us/treaty-oak-gbs-great-big-story-trnd/index.html
======
whereistimbo
What a very sad story. It's 600 YEARS OLD TREE! The bizzare lies in the man's
reason to kill the tree.

